

The Longest War - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rep-alan-grayson/the-longest-war_b_602108.html?view=print

======
bootload
_"... Today, the war in Afghanistan becomes America's longest war. Longer than
the war in Vietnam. Longer than the Korean War. ..."_

The most significant item I've read today.

